# 6 Cockatiel babies I am hand-raising at the moment.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It took me AGES to get this photo today. One baby flew off, put him back on the chair, then another one flies off, and etc etc, this went on for over an hour. :lol: Luckily, only 3 out of 6 are flying, for now. I don’t even want to think what it will be like when all 6 are flying around. :blink:

Anywaaay, I *finally* got a photo of all 6 of them, staying put. I have loved every minute hand-raising these little guys so far, they are all very sweet, and it will be hard to see them go.

Here is the photo I took today of the 6 of them, sweet (yet monstrous) little cherubs!


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Awww...they are ALL gorgeous!!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh! What an awesome pic! You need to frame this. They are beautiful babies!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What pretty tiels !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! They are all beautiful!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Babies!!!So cute!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

May have taken you an hour to take the pic, but it's an awesome pic. They are beautiful.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol it does get scary when all mine circle the room and especially lucky as she does it at top speed too and how they havent crashed in each other i dont know lol

That is really a cute pic


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Too bad I don't live closer to you and in my own house..I'd rehome 2 or 3 of them immediately without hesitation!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very cool pic, totally worth the hour!


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh so cute! If we lived closer I'd buy one (or more ) of these feathered friends


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Soooo cute! Yeah I agree, you should frame it. It's a priceless photo. If only you lived closer to me (if only your country wasn't on the other side of the world from mine ) I would totally drop by to "see" them, then just shove one in my pocket and take it home to be a playmate for my Sunny.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Saw this on TP, still so excited for you!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

They are so so adorable!!!!!
Im in love with them all!


----------

